# Do cats use their claws when running?



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

And.... the answer is: Yes, at least on carpet.

Made the mistake of running the laser across my foot from the other end of the hall and he ran right across it. YOW! Note to self, don't do that again.

(It is a high speed slip up, I would never do that on purpose.)


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya, easier for them to grip. My niece has done it many times with my cat while playing and she always gets herself crying because his claws are sharp. :/


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cats run on their toes. Yet another reason declawing is so cruel.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lol cats do everything on their toes! The only time they walk on the 'whole foot' (so to speak, is when you are looking at diabetes.

... just thought I'd throw that in there 

Sorry to hear about your foot though lol I guess next time you 'arc' that laser around it!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, but this made me laugh. Mostly because I've made the mistake of holding toys in positions where - of course - they had to run over me to reach them, and I forgot about the claws.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

It's not funny when he tears across the couch chasing ghosts, but when he's tearing over the floor (we don't have carpet) I lose it! He tries to get a grip but just ends up sliding, and it's quite the circus.


----------

